# Step son and mother in law evil plan



## 67MIke (Aug 12, 2010)

Well not exactly, but it seems that way. My wife and I have had problem after problem with her son.
Now my wife and I are having problems because of him. 
In a nutshell her son, now 15, is a big pot head hoodlum lazy spoiled boy. 
His dad has been in and out jail his whole life, came back the last time a d apparently got him drunk and shared some hard drugs with him. 
His mom and grandmother are just oh well poor step son and poor daddy. 
It leaves me in a bad spot because I have to cook clean and take care of the house because my wife apparently think it is all my responsibility
To do this now. I am very disappointed in her with no respect for her right now. Now my wife wants me to sit back and let her correct him. If only she had done this before.
I'm sorry for this incoherent post. Im just really tired and frustrated with this situation
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## turnera (Jan 22, 2010)

Just the fact that you cook, clean, and take care of the house 'because my wife thinks it is all my responsibility' says more than anything. You're a doormat and you ACT like a doormat. Why should she listen to you about her son if you can't even stand up for yourself and command respect?


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

We need a lot more info to help you out here....

Do you work outside the home? How many hours a week?

Does your wife work outside the home? How many hours a week?


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

turnera said:


> Just the fact that you cook, clean, and take care of the house 'because my wife thinks it is all my responsibility' says more than anything. You're a doormat and you ACT like a doormat. Why should she listen to you about her son if you can't even stand up for yourself and command respect?


Do you really think that there is never a case in which the husband should take the major responsibility for cooking and cleaning?


----------



## FirstYearDown (Sep 15, 2011)

I'm guessing that turnera was referring to the fact, that the wife was able to order him to do all the housework.


----------



## turnera (Jan 22, 2010)

He said he 'has' to do it all because his wife says it's his responsibility. Unless he's a SAHD with kids younger than this teenager, that seems doubtful.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

turnera said:


> He said he 'has' to do it all because his wife says it's his responsibility. Unless he's a SAHD with kids younger than this teenager, that seems doubtful.


He could be a stay-at-home husband who does not work. There do not have to be children at home for this. I'm not willing to jump all over his wife until we have more info.

I've told my husband that he has to take the major responsibility for shopping, cooking, cleaning the house, yard work and the dogs or he can leave. It's perfect reasonable.


----------



## Runs like Dog (Feb 25, 2011)

I was an awful criminal violent dope fiend teen. Do something. Anything.


----------

